# Bildschirm aufnehmen



## killersponge (15. Sep 2012)

Hi, wollte mal fragen ob es ein sehr komplexes Thema is, den Bildschirm aufzunehmen und in einer video datei zu speichern ggf. auch den sound... Ich hoffe ganz naiv dass ich dazu nur bisschen beispielcode kopieren brauch


----------



## KingOfExceptions (15. Sep 2012)

Ein Bildschirmfoto aufzunehmen ist mit der Robot-Klasse kein Problem, bei einem Bildschirmvideo wirds dann doch ein wenig problematisch. Meistens reicht die Performance nicht aus, da der Robot recht viel Zeit braucht, um ein Bild aufzunehmen. 
Benutz doch einfach mal die SUFU, da wirst du Themen dazu finden.


----------



## Ark (15. Sep 2012)

recordMyDesktop (Ist zwar kein Java, macht aber, was es soll. )

Ark


----------



## jamesv (20. Sep 2012)

@Ark, und das dann via JNI in ein Projekt einbauen. Dann ist es wieder Java


----------

